# Recommended Road Rides in Truckee Area



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey all,

We bought a second home in Tahoe Donner last fall and used it extensively during the winter for skiing. Now that it's starting to warm up, I'm planning on taking the road bike up this weekend. Looking for suggestions on any recommended routes in the area. I've seen riders along Alder Creek Rd as it runs out to 267 and also along the 267 route towards Northstar.

Anyone rode 267 south all the way to the lake and/or north towards Sierraville? How about 89 from Truckee towards the Lake? Or better yet, I'd like to get on some backroads that see less vehicle traffic.

TIA,

Mike


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

There is a ton of great riding there. The Northstar road goes over Brockway Summit, 8800 feet. Look up Boca Dam and Serene Lakes on a map. Talk to Paco at Paco's Bikes in Truckee. He's owned the shop for around 30 years and is probably still there.


----------

